# It was a beautiful day at the park with the boys! *picture heavy*



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I apologize in advance for the poor quality Iphone pictures. It was perfect weather, the dogs were in a good mood and did very well considering I haven't taken them to this park for a few months. 

Enjoy! 


















Gunner has the most awkward run...Its like a crooked leg elephant









Sprocket doing his best to keep up!











































LOVE this picture, just wish Mikeys tail wasn't there


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My old dog


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Brotherly love


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

great pics, looks like an awesome day to be outside


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! It was such nice weather! It was raining yesterday then today was just perfect, we had to go outside!

Then we got home, I decided to cut up and cook some pumpkin to make pies and bread. Gunner and Sprocket were in the kitchen with me the entire time. I walk into the living room and find THIS!










I guess he wasn't as tired as I thought! He just sat there like "hehe...hi mom"


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL, love that picture above. Looks so0o0o0ooo innocent doesn't he?!

Gunner is huge!!! And so handsome! Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> LOL, love that picture above. Looks so0o0o0ooo innocent doesn't he?!
> 
> Gunner is huge!!! And so handsome! Looks like they had a great time.


THanks! Gunner always looks so small to me. He is so handsome though IMO, I just love his happy face  He is 54 lbs but not even as tall at Mikey who is 41 lbs. Gunner definitely doesn't know his own weight. He still thinks hes a lap dog, and we sometimes allow him to be since its been so cold lately!

Yes, Mikey is sooooooo innocent, can't you see? :tongue: My first instinct was to grab my camera. It is so puzzling to me that good dogs do such bad things and they KNOW ahead of time that its not okay, but they still do it. Mikey never tears things up, but today of all days when he got the most exercise and should have been napping. He decides to rip up the couch...it makes no sense to me.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such nice wide open spaces to run in---- ahhhhh! I'm jealous...

No really, I love being with my dog and letting him roam and explore in nature. It's the best, isn't it?!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWwww looks like they had a great time! How old is Mikey? Still up to trouble even though he's the "old" one I see :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are beautiful!! :becky:

It looks like they had a fantastic time!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you serious, thats a park where your dogs can run free? Hell, are you one lucky sob or what? Awesome photo's, the dogs look like they had an absolute blast, and so they should, being so spoilt with an area like that in which to run. 
You were amazingly calm about the couch, I'd have been having an absolute fit if one of mine had done that, screw taking a photo! 
Thanks for the pics, it looks like you all had such a great day.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> AWwww looks like they had a great time! How old is Mikey? Still up to trouble even though he's the "old" one I see :smile:


He will be 9 in a few months. I've had him for 7 years and he has never done such a thing. His first toy, a stuffed moose, lasted for 5 years. He isn't the type to do this.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Are you serious, thats a park where your dogs can run free? Hell, are you one lucky sob or what? Awesome photo's, the dogs look like they had an absolute blast, and so they should, being so spoilt with an area like that in which to run.
> You were amazingly calm about the couch, I'd have been having an absolute fit if one of mine had done that, screw taking a photo!
> Thanks for the pics, it looks like you all had such a great day.


Yes I am surprised that I am not too upset about the couch. I think I'm in shock because I've never seen him do something like that. 

And yes! It's a great park! It's called Alston Park in Napa, California. I use to go 5 days a week when we lived there but we moved 20 minutes away so I don't go as often. It is permanently reserved land specifically for dogs use. They have a huge fenced area with a smaller attached area for dogs that can't handle being in a fenced area with wild dogs. The fenced area has a small agility course, a hose, donated plastic pools, chairs and tables for people. Then there is an "off leash" track up a small hill. I think it's a little more than a mile long square track with a smaller larger track on the outside. Trails crisscross about the field. Then there is an additional section of hilly land for leashed pets, trails, creek access, park benches on top of the hills. 

There is also water bowls/spigots along the off leash track, garbage cans, a few tables and poop bag dispensers. It is a reall cool place! They recently expanded the parking lot so you don't have to fight for a spot or park across the street.

The paths are beaten and sometimes it's pretty crowded yet it's always fun for the dogs 
http://m.yelp.com/biz/alston-park-napa


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

looks like a great place for you and the dogs. i love
hiking/walking in the woods with my Gf and the dog.


----------

